# Librax



## Kris (Oct 27, 2004)

Happy New Year everybody! I was wondering if anyone has tried Librax and what kind of side effects may be expected. I know everyone is different...my mother-in-law has had wonderful results from it. I suffer the most in the mornings and the "D" is definitely anxiety induced. I'm not sure if I should even call it D because it's not quite watery but it is loose, urgent and painful! The worst is when I feel like I could still go but nothing comes out and then I'm rushing to get to work! I'm sorry for this rant...it is my New Year's resolution to get better and then share my results with you all!


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I got put on Librax 2 weeks ago. My episodes usually last 2-3 days. So far, when I took the Librax, cuts episodes down to just a few hours.I have to see how it works now that I'm back to work after having 2 weeks off for Christmas


----------



## Kris (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for responding....best of luck with the meds!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Librax was the only one of the antispasmodics that worked at all for me.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I was on Librax when I was about 17 I loved it and it really helped. I wish I could go back on it but the doctor was so old I think she retired or died by now I'm 25 she was in her 70 or 80's then. When I mentioned it to my GI and my old FP they said it's too strong, too habit forming and they only use it for last resorts. Now I found a new doc and she has me on Lexapro which helps.


----------



## geriland (Jul 17, 2004)

I just started on Librax again about a week ago. It really stops the cramping and tightness I feel, but I still have diarrhea. The Librax does make me feel very tired and my mouth gets dry. Yesterday I saw the doctor and me switched me to Robinul Forte. I hope this new drug doesn't make me tired. I already take Inderal for a different condition, so I am getting pretty drowsy!


----------



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

Can someone advise me if there is a generic available for this? I don't have prescription insurance and when I went to Walgreens they said it was 294.00 for 90 pills







I seem to gather that there would be one available, but the tech said that there wasn't. I hope so, otherwise there's no way I can afford this


----------



## 21795 (Oct 9, 2005)

Librax used to have a generic called Chlordiazepoxide and Clidinium. Recently, around the beginning of 2005 Librax was 'refomulated'. This is why there is no generic. I even asked if I could get the original generic but they said it wasn't made anymore.I can't help you otherwise, but that is the reason.


----------



## 15136 (Oct 3, 2005)

I actually got the pharmacist at my place of employment to give me the original formula. He said that if my doctor didn't specify which one that he could give the Chlordiazepoxide and Clidinium, which I now have. I have found it is helping alot with my diarrhea


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm glad its helping







If you found relief with this and it stops working (like they so often do).. You could even move up to 'just' Librium. It would be more potent... although it wouldnt' have the added anti-spas...


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi y'all







As you can tell I'm new here ... but not new to IBS/GERD/Asthma.I have been taking Librax (actually generic) for quite a while now - I'd say close to 20 years. I don't use it on a regular basis - it says to use it 3x a day but 90 pills can last me 3-4 years.For me - it works. I take it when I start cramping up from IBS. I have been taking it long enough to know that sometimes I'm better off taking Gas-X. I have never had side effects but I don't take enough at any one time for it to really build up. I have read it slows down your digestive system tho.'shana


----------



## 18474 (May 17, 2006)

I currently have diarhoea (loose soft stools) and the doctor asked to take librax and kaolin...Just wondering how long does it take for the librax to kick in and show some results?


----------



## 22124 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm another newbie here who was just put on Librax. My perscription said to take it 30 mins to 1 hour before meals. I find that it does work but sometimes not enough. If I take more I suffer terribly from dry mouth and even dry eye.Does anyone know if these effects go away with time? Or is it just an ongoing effect of anticholingerics?


----------



## 16868 (Sep 15, 2006)

I took librax for about 8 months.It improved my symptoms at first, and that was it. My problem is I spend 3-4 hours in the bathroom in the morning, go then stop, go then stop on and off of mild D.It really did not help me (I quit taking it and noticed no differance) and only put me in a foul mood almost all the time, I lost alot of friends from it.That was my experiance but I hope others have better luck.


----------

